# Poll: How many total timeshares of all types do you own?



## skotrla (Oct 1, 2016)

A) 0
B) 1
C) 2-5
D) 6-10
E) >10

The poll is on Google+, but I'll include votes for anyone who leaves comments here and I'll post the results here in a week or so.

-Scott
Owner, HICV Google+ Group


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 1, 2016)

We own 2.  IMHO, it's a big jump from 2 to 5.  We used to own 5 and are glad to be down to 2.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 1, 2016)

*Less Than One.  More Than Zero.*

We downsized just about as far down as it is possible to go without getting out of timeshares altogether. 

That is, our only remaining timeshare is an eBay 1BR triennial points unit. 

Multiply it by 3 & it comes out to one _-- 1 --_ timeshare unit. 

As it is now, it's way less than one -- but still good enough as a toe-hold into the points system so we can still snag those last-minute & on-sale bargain offerings by which we keep on enjoying luxury timeshare vacation accommodations at Motel 6 & Super 8 rates. 

Is this a great country or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 1, 2016)

Short answer:  Currently own 1, a biennial week in Hawaii.  

Long answer:  In escrow for a second, a biennial week in California. Soon to be back to one, as I'm selling the Hawaii week.  At my highest several years ago, I think I owned six.

I'm a "learning by owning" guy.  In timeshares, that could have been expensive. But I couldn't believe the hype, and felt the only way to learn whether a given timeshare or mini system worked for me was to buy into it, try it out, and keep it or not.  So now I've been there, did that, got rid of all but the one.  All mine came from eBay or from Tug, basically for free.  So not a lot of money spent to give it all a try, but the experience has been awesome, and I've had a lot of excellent vacations.  Now it's time for the next phase, as I move into retirement.

Dave


----------



## skotrla (Oct 1, 2016)

14 for me (10 HICV points, 2 HICV fixed weeks, 2 Escapes points) plus 4 in progress!

3 even, 1 odd, already prepaid maintenance and used 2017 points on everything but the even and the fixed weeks

-Scott
Owner, HICV Google+ Group


----------



## elaine (Oct 1, 2016)

2.5. One fixed week summer beach, 1 EOY floating beach week (RCI points), equivalent of 1 week @ DVC. Down from another fixed beach week and floating lake week (given away/deeded back as we never used them anymore). Happy with 2.5.


----------



## Theousaf (Oct 1, 2016)

*D.*

We own seven in Aruba.  All in Feb and March.  We have no desire to go anywhere else.  Three of them are 2 bedroom lockouts which we rent if we don't need all that room or we don't go the entire time.  In a few years want to buy a few more in early October.


----------



## urban5 (Oct 1, 2016)

Own 10 weeks all RTU, 2 about 30 years left, the rest are 2 to 6 years.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 1, 2016)

We have downsized to 2 Floating every year and 1 Floating every odd year.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Six currently (it varies between five and eight).

I would like to get it down to four -- but I cannot decide which four.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 1, 2016)

I am down to zero now but before I curtailed my traveling (age and health issues) I owned 6.  All were Fixed Week/Fixed Units at HOA controlled Independents.

George


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 1, 2016)

*I Have A Similar Problem In Trying To Narrow Down Keeper French Horns.*




vacationtime1 said:


> I would like to get it down to four -- but I cannot decide which four.


It used to be that I had more timeshares than horns. 

For a while now, I've had more horns than timeshares.  

Who would ever have thought ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 1, 2016)

Right now we have 4. 

Two are fixed weeks and the other two are floating weeks. None are points. Plan to get rid of the floating ones but I have a little attachment to them and can't do it yet.


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 1, 2016)

added the poll for you.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 1, 2016)

We own 2 Hyatt weeks as of now. We will probably add to this once we downsize our house


----------



## skotrla (Oct 1, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> added the poll for you.



Thanks! Can regular users create polls?

-Scott
Owner, HICV Google+ Group


----------



## slip (Oct 1, 2016)

I have 18 weeks on Kauai, one in the Wisconsin Dells and an EOY on Maui. I'll be getting rid of the Dells one next year and I'll stay put with the rest.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 1, 2016)

We own 3 on Maui, 7 in Colorado, 2 in North Carolina, one EOY Sheraton Desert Oasis, 2.5 Marriott's Willow Ridge; some Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort, and lots of Sheraton Broadway Plantation.  I guess Desert Oasis and Broadway Plantation are now Vistana. 

We also own Disney points; WorldMark Points; Shell Points and RCI points.


----------



## Almond123 (Oct 2, 2016)

We own 1 but are in process of acquiring our second from another tugger. The one week we own is in Atlantic city purchased before I found TUG. I have learned a lot since then and the second week we are acquiring is in Hawaii and is EOY but we liked it there when we went so why not own. 

I do enjoy being able to go to different places and we have always exchanged the week we own but plan on going to and fully using the Hawaii.  Thank you to everyone for my education and I will enjoy traveling as much as I can.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 2, 2016)

3-
One in RCI Points
One fixed week
One mini-system


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 2, 2016)

I must be on TUG too much, I knew this had been asked before, lol.

4 weeks, 2 eoy (one odd, one even), so three every year.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1366959


----------



## taterhed (Oct 2, 2016)

We own 2 float Marriott and 2 Worldmark points.


----------



## klpca (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm always acquiring/divesting and at the moment I am at 7, but I will be divesting of 1, or possibly 2 next year. But this is actually how I count (and what my husband thinks we own): We own 7 but 4 are EOY so we really own 5 weeks.  That sounds so much better than 7, haha. It is still too much - I would like to take some non-timeshare vacations, mainly we want to do some camping, so I will have some tough choices coming up.


----------



## Panina (Oct 2, 2016)

We own 14.

Except for the Hilton, all are HOA owned with affordable maintenance fees.


9 southwest Florida
3 myrtle beach 
1 New Hampshire 
1 Hilton


----------



## silentg (Oct 2, 2016)

slip said:


> I have 18 weeks on Kauai, one in the Wisconsin Dells and an EOY on Maui. I'll be getting rid of the Dells one next year and I'll stay put with the rest.



What week do you own in the dells? I have never been but might like a trip there if it's a summer, just asking,not a request to buy.
Silentg


----------



## Egret1986 (Oct 2, 2016)

*10+ Currently downsizing.  Looking at retirement in 4-7 years.*



DaveNW said:


> Now it's time for the next phase, as I move into retirement.
> 
> Dave



I determined also that now it's time for the next phase.  I've been a happy timeshare owner since 1984.  As with everything, plans change or adjust.  

At one time, a few years ago, I thought that it might be nice to have some of these for retirement; Florida Keys in Winter, East Coast beach weeks in Summer.  However, on further reflection and when I started seeing retirement on the horizon, the plan have changed.  I'm looking to sell-off and give away my timeshares, most if not all.  There's so many other options out there, like renting from other owners with no ongoing risks if there's somewhere we want to go (among others).


----------



## slip (Oct 2, 2016)

I sent you pm. It is in the Summer.


----------

